# Your Favourite Marketing books



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

and articles for selling from your website. As well as increasing traffic and sales from your website.

Id like to know what books/articles you got the most information out of, what books/articles you found most helpful.

We have decided....after months of going in circles....to "not" go into a visible shop location, but build our website, and web business. Changes are being made to the website, and design centers are going to be plugged in hopefully within the next month or so. 

We have been fairly successful, but we are seeing key items being viewed, but not bought. Let alone contacting us about it.

So....any literature you can point me to would be wonderful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some threads with good recommendations:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t6415.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4636.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4650.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t3382.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4115.html


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Where I work, I had found a bunch of old books that the previous person had left behind. One of them was "Where the Suckers Moon" Amazon.com: Where the Suckers Moon: The Life and Death of an Advertising Campaign: Books: Randall Rothenberg

It was a long dry read (sometimes tedious and boring), but an awesome detailed explanation of how Suburu got it's start and some marketing trials they went through. It really got into depth about how marketing firms work and such. I don't know if it would help in this situation, but it was an interesting read.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I started with my existing business. I already had business contacts that were linked to groups

I have not had time to develop the web site (but, I have the site). I am too busy selling, making signs and shirts. When I have the time, I will get to the site. Until then, I just don't have the time to have the Internet site running.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

These are more general marketing books, nothing to do with websites or t-shirts, but both are good reading. Your Marketing Sucks by Mark Stevens and Marketing Outrageously by Jon Spoelstra. I really enjoyed the Referral of a Lifetime by Tim Templeton also, awesome book.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

prometheus said:


> It was a long dry read [...] it was an interesting read.


"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times"


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 
Ive made a list of everything that was mentioned here. Also from the links you provided Rodney. But alot of these books I already own, and they work amazing.

I need something that teaches me how to get and keep internet customers. Any mailing campaigns I have done have not been successful. Obviously I am not doing something right. We do yahoo advertising, and it has worked very well for us....but there has to be more we can do. Isnt there?!?!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Robin, eventually, one might need a brick and mortar store. For some, having one is the "best type of marketing".


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robin said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Ive made a list of everything that was mentioned here. Also from the links you provided Rodney. But alot of these books I already own, and they work amazing.
> 
> I need something that teaches me how to get and keep internet customers. Any mailing campaigns I have done have not been successful. Obviously I am not doing something right. We do yahoo advertising, and it has worked very well for us....but there has to be more we can do. Isnt there?!?!


These books (posted in the first thread I linked to) are all about increasing your converstions (converting browsers to buyers) and keeping customers:
Conversion Rate, e-Metrics and Copywriting Resources


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Rodney!

Byron, we had a brick and morter store about 4 yrs ago. But the landlord was the only one making money. We are actually going to go look at a space this afternoon. Unless its "perfect" we want to spend the $$ we would be putting in overhead into the website. Ultimately I do not want to rely on local business. When the time comes I want to be able to pick up my pc and heat press and move anywhere in north america and not have it affect my business. Thats the goal anyway.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robin said:


> Thanks Rodney!
> 
> Byron, we had a brick and morter store about 4 yrs ago. But the landlord was the only one making money. We are actually going to go look at a space this afternoon. Unless its "perfect" we want to spend the $$ we would be putting in overhead into the website. Ultimately I do not want to rely on local business. When the time comes I want to be able to pick up my pc and heat press and move anywhere in north america and not have it affect my business. Thats the goal anyway.


I like the sound of that goal  It's nice to have a flexible business (if that's your priority).

Also subscribe to the newsletter and articles on that site. They have some great info on making your site effective and writing good copy for your site:Articles


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Solmu said:


> "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times"


LOL! It was like one of those movies that you start to watch and it is not really that well done, it is a boring weekend, and there isn't anyhting else better on tv, but you want to see how it plays out, so you watch it anyway. I thought it was neat to see what when on in the background and also how Suburu got it's start here in America, but it was written boringly.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention this book, Low-Cost Web Site Promotion by Barry Feig.


----------

